# Portmanager won't update some ports



## xy16644 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just ran a:


```
portmanager -u
```

on my FreeBSD server and it updated all ports successfully except this one:


```
00141 have:openssh-portable-5.2.p1_1,1         /security/openssh-portable          built with OLD dependency: openssl-0.9.8k_2

skipping openssh-portable-5.2.p1_1,1 /security/openssh-portable marked IGNORE reason: looping, 3rd attempt at make
```

I always seem to have issues with OpenSSH when updating my ports, can someone shed some light on this pleas? :e

The other thing I did was an update of the system:


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
```

If I run uname -a I get the following:


```
FreeBSD alpha.bsdpanic.com 7.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed Jun 24 00:57:44 UTC 2009     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I have patched my machine up to 7.2-RELEASE-p3. Is there any other way around rebooting your server after running freebsd-update?

I know its a silly thing to ask but I am getting use to never rebooting my server and watching the uptime counter increase all the time hehe


----------



## socillion (Aug 18, 2009)

try

```
pkgdb -F
```
to fix the dependencies

-soc


----------



## jrick (Aug 18, 2009)

socillion said:
			
		

> try
> 
> ```
> pkgdb -F
> ...



Uh, isn't that a tool for portupgrade?


----------



## jrick (Aug 18, 2009)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> I just ran a:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I just looked at the Makefile, and there isn't anywhere it defines IGNORE, so that must be from portmanager.  Try this to manually upgrade the port:


```
cd /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable/
make
```

If that works, then you can install it with:


```
make deinstall reinstall clean
```


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 19, 2009)

jrick, I tried what you said but when I ran portmanager -u I get the same error that I mentioned above. Really odd?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> Uh, isn't that a tool for portupgrade?



Yep. Try not to confuse people with different ports management utilities, please


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

There are more problems with this port, it seems. On FreeBSD 8:


```
[/usr/ports/security/openssh-portable]# make
===>  openssh-portable-5.2.p1_1,1 is marked as broken: does not compile.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 19, 2009)

So its not just me then...;-)


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you *HAVE* to reboot after running:


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
```


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 19, 2009)

The other error I get is when I run this:


```
pkg_version -vIL'<'
```

I then get:


```
libltdl-1.5.26                      !   Comparison failed
libtool-1.5.26                      !   Comparison failed
```

Why do I get these errors? All the other ports are up to date and fine!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 19, 2009)

Aaaah thank you! That helped.

I ran:


```
portmaster -o devel/libtool22 devel/libtool15
  portmaster -o devel/libltdl22 devel/libltdl15
```

Now when I run 

```
pkg_version -vIL'<'
```

I get  "up-to-date with index" on all my ports! ;-))


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 19, 2009)

I dont know if I am losing my marbles but after I ran a:

```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
```

I could have sworn it said it was going to upgrade me to:

7.2-RELEASE-p3

But when I do a uname -a I get:

```
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed Jun 24 00:57:44 UTC 2009
```

Am I on the latest build?

If I run freebsd-update fetch it says:

```
No updates needed to update system to 7.2-RELEASE-p3.
```


----------



## jrick (Aug 19, 2009)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> I dont know if I am losing my marbles but after I ran a:
> 
> ```
> freebsd-update fetch
> ...



If the kernel wasn't updated, then uname will still show the last kernel revision. If you're vain enough, you can rebuild your kernel from source to "fix" this, but it's really not necessary. If freebsd-update says you're up to date, you are up to date.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

Try rebooting (if the kernel is actually of the same date as the freebsd-update run, you'll have to reboot to use it). Indefinite uptimes are, in my opinion, a pointless form of vanity ...


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 20, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try rebooting (if the kernel is actually of the same date as the freebsd-update run, you'll have to reboot to use it). Indefinite uptimes are, in my opinion, a pointless form of vanity ...



I did reboot the box last night and it didn't make a difference so I guess I am fully up to date and patched?

It still amazes me how quickly FreeBSD reboots! :e


----------



## jrick (Aug 20, 2009)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> I did reboot the box last night and it didn't make a difference so I guess I am fully up to date and patched?



Yes.



			
				xy16644 said:
			
		

> It still amazes me how quickly FreeBSD reboots! :e



If you think FreeBSD boots fast, you should check out Haiku.  My Haiku install literally boots in no more than 9 seconds. :e


----------



## gessel (Dec 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> There are more problems with this port, it seems. On FreeBSD 8:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



From the release notes:

```
- Under OSVERSION >= 800000, only mark BROKEN if WITH_KERBEROS.
```

building without kerberos worked for me.


----------

